# Red Nose



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello,

I got my cockatiel Choco about 3 weeks ago and noticed that it keeps having a red nose. It started to appear after flapping her wings or flying, but lately it has become more common to the point that it is almost always this way...sometimes more red and sometimes less. I read that this is due to heat and humidity. Where I live it is now 11% humidity and 108*F outside. Is there something I can do to help her? I am attaching a picture for reference.

Another thing that might be related is that Choco often shakes her head when we speak to her. This does not happen when she hears other loud noises. It seems to be from human voices. She doesn't shake her head if it is completely quiet in the room. Is this related or some signs of sickness?

Let me add that she was bought from a PetSmart store and they didn't have any doctor's reports but told me that she was healthy.

Thank you.


----------



## buddytiel (Jun 17, 2014)

It appears like it is time to get Choco to the vet. I wouldn't mess around with it.


----------



## j-l-s (Feb 1, 2014)

I agree, go see your Avi Vet ...


----------

